# New print sales opportunity!



## timplatt (May 21, 2004)

Hello from London UK. Some of you snappers may be interested in a new site I've just launched to help photographers to sell their work as fine art online. The idea is to build your own fully e-commerce enabled print sales gallery and if I say so myself its pretty cool. We have called it PeeledEye Printbox... and I would love to hear some feedback. Just click on the links below.

Thanks,
Tim


----------

